# Risky Oak (bad tree)



## tree md (Apr 24, 2009)

Here is a pic of a large oak I have to take down. Was planning on taking it down today but we have a wind advisory with 40 MPH gusts. I don't want to be it the top of this one in that kind of wind. I'm going to have to lower all of the left fork as it is partially over the house and over the septic tank. Had to back it up until next week but I'll get some pics of the takedown if I can spare a man to take them.


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 24, 2009)

Im not sure why but for some reason it kinda reminds me of an ex girlfriend of mine.

Good luck with that one man be careful.


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks like a fun climb despite rot at the bottom. But then again if the rot wasnt there you might not have got that call. Have fun!!


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Apr 24, 2009)

After looking at the base, in your pics, I've got to say that this one would've been a "walk-away" for me, if dropping it in one fell swoop was out of the question. Good luck. If you're going to climb it and rig anything/everything down, I sure hope your groundies know how to let things run. Shock loading this baby may send you to that big grove in the sky. Again, good luck. Be careful.


----------



## tree md (Apr 24, 2009)

Sunrise Guy said:


> After looking at the base, in your pics, I've got to say that this one would've been a "walk-away" for me, if dropping it in one fell swoop was out of the question. Good luck. If you're going to climb it and rig anything/everything down, I sure hope your groundies know how to let things run. Shock loading this baby may send you to that big grove in the sky. Again, good luck. Be careful.



That's the plan. I can fall the right half of the tree. I plan to set a block in the top of the right fork and swing small pieces out to the drop zone and just let them drop. Then tip tie spar chunks so they don't shock load too bad. I plan to rig from the right fork and tie in to the left. Of coarse I will get up there and feel it out but I believe I can lower small pieces.


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 24, 2009)

There isnt another fitting tree near by you can rig off of.


----------



## tree md (Apr 24, 2009)

Nothing high enough or big enough. I would like to try to fall the left half of the tree but it is at such a lean I would have to get a huge pull to do so and with that base I don't want to try to pull on it that hard. I'm not even sure that I could pull it over and would have to drop the right half first to do so. If I drop the right half and cant get enough on the left to pull it over I would be screwed because I would have nothing to rig off of safely. I think the best bet is to just lower off the right side and take it in small bites.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 24, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Im not sure why but for some reason it kinda reminds me of an ex girlfriend of mine.
> 
> Good luck with that one man be careful.



i hope she is not on here tom trees


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (Apr 24, 2009)

I would probably take a set of ratchet straps and tighten them up about where the first of the larger limbs start so it would hold the stems together while trying to do any rigging. Not to tight though.


----------



## treeseer (Apr 24, 2009)

MonkeyMan_812 said:


> I would probably take a set of ratchet straps and tighten them up about where the first of the larger limbs start so it would hold the stems together while trying to do any rigging. Not to tight though.


Yup that is one idea.

Cabling the two trunks together permanently and doing a light pruning when you inspect it every 2 years is another idea; one that would yield far more income, while delivering steady benefits to the owner.

Of course, it may also deliver anxiety to the owner. Some folks worry too much. Looks like plenty of woundwood down there around the canker. Nasty as it looks, the tree could be kept; it depends. $.02


----------



## ddhlakebound (Apr 24, 2009)

treeseer said:


> Yup that is one idea.
> 
> Cabling the two trunks together permanently and doing a light pruning when you inspect it every 2 years is another idea; one that would yield far more income, while delivering steady benefits to the owner.
> 
> Of course, it may also deliver anxiety to the owner. Some folks worry too much. Looks like plenty of woundwood down there around the canker. Nasty as it looks, the tree could be kept; it depends. $.02



I'm for saving all the trees that I can save, but with the combinations of that huge defect, the included bark, a fair amount of headweight leaning towards and over the house, and living in the ice band, I couldn't in good consience ask the homeowner to reconsider removal. We can't save them all....

Arborphobia is ALOT easier to deal with when the person with the phobia isnt living or sleeping under the tree in question. 

Tree MD, are you going to do any sort of pull test before you rig off the right side?


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah its pretty bad. I would tell them it needs to come down, but in that case they ( the HO ) probably know already the danger of that tree and that it should come down.


----------



## tree md (Apr 24, 2009)

We have tried to save this tree. Trust me if I could let it stand in good conscience I would. It started out with an ant infestation. I treated the tree with pesticide but the damage had already been done. It has just further deteriorated since the initial infestation. Then it was hit by an ice storm a year and a half ago. I mitigated the hazard over the house. When I came back to make the proper cuts I recommended removal after seeing how far it had deteriorated and considering that it is leaning over the house and bedrooms. I have been in this tree as recent as 7 months ago. Best bet is removal and I had to do some talking to convince them of that. I wouldn't want to be sleeping under it. I believe I will shore it up with a come along and will definitely give it a pull test before I enter or rig from it. Thanks for the suggestions and I am open to more.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 24, 2009)

tree md said:


> We have tried to save this tree. Trust me if I could let it stand in good conscience I would. It started out with an ant infestation. I treated the tree with pesticide but the damage had already been done. It has just further deteriorated since the initial infestation. Then it was hit by an ice storm a year and a half ago. I mitigated the hazard over the house. When I came back to make the proper cuts I recommended removal after seeing how far it had deteriorated and considering that it is leaning over the house and bedrooms. I have been in this tree as recent as 7 months ago. Best bet is removal and I had to do some talking to convince them of that. I wouldn't want to be sleeping under it. I believe I will shore it up with a come along and will definitely give it a pull test before I enter or rig from it. Thanks for the suggestions and I am open to more.



I would hook my 40000lb winch to it and cut that puppy.


----------



## tree md (Apr 24, 2009)

I guess that I should also mention that he had painted over the canker. I cleaned it out once before and explained to him that it needed to get air to heal. I went to clean out the cavity again this time and saw that it had deteriorated to the point that it is a lost cause. Best to take it down now before I have to use a crane.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 24, 2009)

tree md said:


> We have tried to save this tree. Trust me if I could let it stand in good conscience I would. It started out with an ant infestation. I treated the tree with pesticide but the damage had already been done. It has just further deteriorated since the initial infestation. Then it was hit by an ice storm a year and a half ago. I mitigated the hazard over the house. When I came back to make the proper cuts I recommended removal after seeing how far it had deteriorated and considering that it is leaning over the house and bedrooms. I have been in this tree as recent as 7 months ago. Best bet is removal and I had to do some talking to convince them of that. I wouldn't want to be sleeping under it. I believe I will shore it up with a come along and will definitely give it a pull test before I enter or rig from it. Thanks for the suggestions and I am open to more.



So... you slit your own throat? Well , if it makes it through the 40 mph winds that would make me feel better to know when I climbed it but when you look at what you are doing when you get up there it all kinda seems, uhm, ahh, surreal?

I would put in a chain binder at the bottom for sure, although it will most likely hold without but we don't go on " Most likely" do we? You plan seems appropriate.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 24, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I would hook my 40000lb winch to it and cut that puppy.



Can I stand on my Dingo and cut whilst you pull? He did say the right side could be dropped? If that is a yes then I think you are right. Just cut it a few feet above the rot. Oh man this job is looking up, good call.


----------



## tree md (Apr 25, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> That's what I was thinking. If one side can be dropped the other side just might be able to be dropped in the same place. I'd make the felling cuts as high as I could hoping for sound wood.
> 
> There was a video going around a while back with a similar tree and they tied the two sides together about 50ft. up and felled them both at one time. I see no need for doing it like that but it worked well and made for a neat video.
> 
> ...



See TreeCo, I was thinking exactly what you are saying originally. I need to quit listening to people tell me what I know. I can reduce weight and rig this tree I know. I've been in this tree already and I've done worse trees! I'll get this tree down. News and story at 11.


----------



## treeseer (Apr 25, 2009)

tree md said:


> I went to clean out the cavity again this time and saw that it had deteriorated to the point that it is a lost cause. Best to take it down now before I have to use a crane.


OK, sounds like you covered all the bases for options.  I agree with all except that the ants were a problem--they were just excavating fungus-killed wood.

A pic of the stump would be interesting. Looks like an aggressive pathogen. Any conks around?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 25, 2009)

*Sounds like you got the right idea, md.*

You could probably pull it over with a winch but I think I'd only try that if it seemed more sketchy once you're up there than you originally thought. Other than that, strap the leads together, blow some weight out the right lead, tie into the left and rig it in small pieces back to the right. Once you get to the big wood, instead of tip tieing and rigging, could you just cut smaller chunks and throw them off to a safe landing zone? I wouldn't worry about tearing up a yard when your life is on the line.


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (Apr 25, 2009)

Just get a :censored: bucket in there and cut and chuck it all down!


----------



## capetrees (Apr 25, 2009)

Whatever you do, make sure you keep that little sprout at the bottom! Think of the great growth potential that little guy will have! All that root system? All that intake for just a little tree.


----------



## yibida (Apr 25, 2009)

*To be sure, to be sure.*

no matter how you take it down secure both leaders if your lowering off em, ratchet straps not too tight would absorb any excess shock whilst lowering sections, good luck.


----------



## yibida (Apr 25, 2009)

*Yep*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Im not sure why but for some reason it kinda reminds me of an ex girlfriend of mine.
> 
> Good luck with that one man be careful.



Your'e right thats a nasty scar!!


----------



## clearance (Apr 25, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> Once you get to the big wood, instead of tip tieing and rigging, could you just cut smaller chunks and throw them off to a safe landing zone? I wouldn't worry about tearing up a yard when your life is on the line.



Well said, don't risk your life, pound it down.


----------



## Raymond (Apr 25, 2009)

tree md said:


> See TreeCo, I was thinking exactly what you are saying originally. I need to quit listening to people tell me what I know. I can reduce weight and rig this tree I know. I've been in this tree already and I've done worse trees! I'll get this tree down. News and story at 11.


Sounds like you have it under control for sure. Just a little concerned and that's OK, it's what keeps us out of the hospital.

How close is the house? Where your back is taking this pic?

I do this alot with nothing but success. Your rodeo but check this out.

You can tie a rope to the section you feel good about, then going around the other section of the tree you concerned about, securing it to a truck if possible. Taking it a little tighter after the notch. It will drop a little but then will follow the rope down to the truck. Going right around the the other part of the tree.
Good pics but still not as good as being there. Ya know?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 25, 2009)

Raymond said:


> Sounds like you have it under control for sure. Just a little concerned and that's OK, it's what keeps us out of the hospital.
> 
> How close is the house? Where your back is taking this pic?
> 
> ...


THat tree looks like a perfect canidate for the bucket , I ain't to cool to bring in the long arm ya feel me..


----------



## Raymond (Apr 25, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> THat tree looks like a perfect canidate for the bucket , I ain't to cool to bring in the long arm ya feel me..


Bucket trucks and AK's? Man you guys in Jersey have all the cool toys.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 25, 2009)

Raymond said:


> Bucket trucks and AK's? Man you guys in Jersey have all the cool toys.


And we take 4/20 very seriously and play hookie from work hide in the basement and play video games for 24 hrs ...Paradise right....


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Apr 26, 2009)

Dude, ya gotta videotape the takedown on this one for sure!


----------



## asthesun (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunrise Guy said:


> After looking at the base, in your pics, I've got to say that this one would've been a "walk-away" for me, if dropping it in one fell swoop was out of the question. Good luck. If you're going to climb it and rig anything/everything down, I sure hope your groundies know how to let things run. Shock loading this baby may send you to that big grove in the sky. Again, good luck. Be careful.



noob



MonkeyMan_812 said:


> I would probably take a set of ratchet straps and tighten them up about where the first of the larger limbs start so it would hold the stems together while trying to do any rigging. Not to tight though.



noob move

like dude said, winch or comealong it into the hole to the right or grow a set and climb it. the backside is probably intact enough (although not pictured) to rope the left side to the right side, provided you have a decent ropeman who wont shockload, even then prolly still good.


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 26, 2009)

Farmi winch, maybe a step ladder and a 3/4 DB = $$

I like what treeco said about tieing the two together and dropping em, I've done that with smaller trees before. It would be fun to try if it wasnt so critical.


----------



## asthesun (Apr 26, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Farmi winch, maybe a step ladder and a 3/4 DB = $$
> 
> I like what treeco said about tieing the two together and dropping em, I've done that with smaller trees before. It would be fun to try if it wasnt so critical.



they split so close to the ground that you couldnt make a cohesive wedge. if there was 4 or five feet of good trunk this might work. something that might work though tho would be to have a rope going through the right side, tied to the left side. then you could cut the left side, pulling on the rope so that it would lay in the right side. then with all the weight on the right side you could drop in in the hole, if there is one. something like this i would just piece out tho.


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 26, 2009)

I guess you missed the part about the step ladder.


----------



## arborworks1 (Apr 26, 2009)

I would set up some mechanical advantage and pull the left side over on top of the right side. At least thats how us rich ##### tree sisses do it. If only you had mini loader! What kind of money does a tree like that bring in your area? And how long will the cleanup take?


----------



## asthesun (Apr 26, 2009)

arborworks1 said:


> I would set up some mechanical advantage and pull the left side over on top of the right side. At least thats how us rich ##### tree sisses do it. If only you had mini loader!



yeah, after thinking about it i decided that that wouldnt be the best idea after all. if you have the power to pull the left side into the right side, you have the power to pull the left side into the hole after you cut the right side away. that canker doesnt look that bad, stability-wise. sure, its bad, but it looks like you can still climb it. also from the angle of the shots it looks like the canker is localized at stomach height and doesnt go far up into the tree, hence you could probable make beds right above the canker without a step-ladder in the crotch, and they would hinge


----------



## Raymond (Apr 26, 2009)

*Well I'll be damn...*

I never considered tying two trees together for a drop.

Not sure I would try it on this one but boy howdy could I see it work for a 3 or 4 lead silver maple or something. Using the lead that will for sure fall good pulling a lead hanging a little toward a house.

Yeah buddy, I'm gonna be keeping that option open.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Apr 26, 2009)

asthesun said:


> noob
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats too many "probablys" for me, and likely alot of owners with themself or their climber, their company reputation and potential insurance claim on the line. Especially considering you've only seen the tree in a 2d pic. Kind of hard to make those proclamations without being at the base of the tree isn't it?

Or are you the guy who ends up saying..."Sorry boss, I really thought I could make it go there. But hey.....you're deductible is cheap right?"


----------



## talloak (Apr 26, 2009)

I would drop the first half then use a MA to drop the other half if set up properly you should have no proplems but i would avoid useing a machine.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 26, 2009)

Again I would pullit with my 40000 lb winch no substitute for power when its needed.


----------



## asthesun (Apr 26, 2009)

ddhlakebound said:


> Thats too many "probablys" for me, and likely alot of owners with themself or their climber, their company reputation and potential insurance claim on the line. Especially considering you've only seen the tree in a 2d pic. Kind of hard to make those proclamations without being at the base of the tree isn't it?
> 
> Or are you the guy who ends up saying..."Sorry boss, I really thought I could make it go there. But hey.....you're deductible is cheap right?"



i've had 1 insurance claim in my 9 years of climbing, on A bad bounce from blocking down a pine tree by an air conditioner. you're right, i havent seen the tree in person, i mentioned something like that in one of my posts. if you want a sure thing, get a bucket truck and a crane to take out the left side, then drop the right side. thats overkill on this tree, imo


----------



## Rftreeman (Apr 26, 2009)

one word:::::::::: helicopter

opcorn:












j/k I've seen worst trees that got climbed.......


----------



## Mapleman (Apr 26, 2009)

Didn't read the whole thread, so don't know if this was already talked about. I think I'd probably put a trucker's hitch through the first crotch of each leader. Leave a loop on the backside of the trucker's and put a clevis in the loop. Tie a bull line into the clevis and cum-along it back to another tree or a big truck. Then start bombing/lowering small pieces or whatever you feel comfortable with. Without actually being on site, this is a tough call. I'd definitely do this one on an empty stomach though. I hate bucket trucks, but this might be a consideration.


----------



## ozzy42 (Apr 26, 2009)

MonkeyMan_812 said:


> I would probably take a set of ratchet straps and tighten them up about where the first of the larger limbs start so it would hold the stems together while trying to do any rigging. Not to tight though.




I agree with M M on this one.Like you said ,not too tight ,just enough to minimize separation at the crotch from the shock load and my fat ass up in the tree.

Of course tree may look different in person.Pics can be deceiving. 



Stay safe ,and let us know how it goes.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Apr 26, 2009)

asthesun said:


> i've had 1 insurance claim in my 9 years of climbing, on A bad bounce from blocking down a pine tree by an air conditioner. you're right, i havent seen the tree in person, i mentioned something like that in one of my posts. if you want a sure thing, get a bucket truck and a crane to take out the left side, then drop the right side. thats overkill on this tree, imo



Right on man, sorry for bustin your balls like that. I'd had a crappy morning, and your "noob" and "noob move" comments didn't sit so well. 

I didn't see anything noobish about an experienced guy saying he had no need or desire to climb and rig in that one. He didn't say it couldn't or shouldn't be done....he just said he wouldn't. 

If you don't mind, would you please explain why you thought it was a "noob move" to rachet strap the two leads together in preparation for rigging?


----------



## asthesun (Apr 26, 2009)

ddhlakebound said:


> Right on man, sorry for bustin your balls like that. I'd had a crappy morning, and your "noob" and "noob move" comments didn't sit so well.
> 
> I didn't see anything noobish about an experienced guy saying he had no need or desire to climb and rig in that one. He didn't say it couldn't or shouldn't be done....he just said he wouldn't.
> 
> If you don't mind, would you please explain why you thought it was a "noob move" to rachet strap the two leads together in preparation for rigging?



i guess i was in that kind of mood too. i'm not an overly-cautious person as far as using ratchet straps and the like, i've never seen them in use ever. to me thats more of a peace of mind than a solution. i have tied a few bull ropes on split trees before i climbed to make me feel better, but when i was done i realized it wasnt necessary. in my opinion, on a daily basis the wind puts as much strain or more on a tree than you ever will rigging it. once you have removed the first few limbs, you are certainly in the clear and you can commence to jump around as you please. if i really was concerned that the tree might fall while i was in it, i would get a crane and bucket or turn the job down


----------



## Raymond (Apr 26, 2009)

Tree MD said he was going to climb it and just piece it out.
I also think that's just what I would do. 
No bucket truck, no crane, just climb it and make it a memory.

DONE..NEXT!


----------



## oldirty (Apr 26, 2009)

Raymond said:


> No bucket truck, no crane, just climb it and make it a memory.
> 
> DONE..NEXT!



no more monkeys or half cat half monkey pics either man! scoobie hit'n the doobie is ok for the odd occasion. and the dancin tree guy too i guess, he's alright. 


anyone else think that rot hole is shaped like a heart?

anyway. id go up the right side and lighten it up some. then rig out the left side with plenty of "letr run" keep the mess central and then pull them butts over and then deal with the wood. but thats just me. i like climbing and running the saw.

id say no need to rush the job if you made your bid, right? 

have some fun md. tree's like this keep ya interested in the game. thanks for sharing.

are all those trees ice storm hammered? seem like a lot of flat tops in the other tree's.


----------



## Raymond (Apr 26, 2009)

oldirty said:


> no more monkeys or half cat half monkey pics either man! scoobie hit'n the doobie is ok for the odd occasion. and the dancin tree guy too i guess, he's alright.
> 
> 
> anyone else think that rot hole is shaped like a heart?
> ...


But I like some of my monkey pics.


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 26, 2009)

Raymond said:


> But I like some of my monkey pics.



then you should love this. I did the same thing the other day good thing I was on my climb line.

Click for Monkey Video


----------



## Raymond (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah good thing...


----------



## tree md (Apr 27, 2009)

oldirty said:


> no more monkeys or half cat half monkey pics either man! scoobie hit'n the doobie is ok for the odd occasion. and the dancin tree guy too i guess, he's alright.
> 
> 
> anyone else think that rot hole is shaped like a heart?
> ...



That's pretty much the plan right there. As soon as I get some weight off the tree I'm free and clear I believe. Remember, mother nature already gave this tree a huge crown reduction in the ice storm. Yes, all of the trees in in these pics were severely ice damaged. Not sure about the topped tree in the background because it is actually on a neighboring property and that guy had an illegal from south of the border spike and "trim" his trees. Not sure if the tree was that severely damaged by ice or if the guy just topped it to save time and move on.

I'd like to video this one but some A-hole stole my video camera out of my truck last year. I'll try to get lots of pics.

I'm having to wait on weather to clear to do this one. We've had high winds for several days now and the weather radio is ringing off the wall today with T-storm warnings and tornado watches. We got a storm rolling in with 60 MPH winds now so this one will have to wait for a day or two. I am thinking like the Dan, if the tree can withstand 60 MPH winds I feel a lot better about rigging off of it. It's got plent of good holding wood and should be a piece of cake with a little TLC.


----------



## Rickytree (Apr 27, 2009)

You should have saw the tree I did today! 45 degree lean, root rot with stump heave, crack in the base and 60 feet tall with full canopy( no leaves though) Ya my knee's were knockin!! Then the last tree of the day was a willow beside high tension power and 55 mph winds! I earned my money today. Which wasn't enough.


----------



## ozzy42 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tree md,Where are the pics from that bad boy?
We want to know how it worked out for ya.


----------



## tree md (Apr 29, 2009)

ozzy42 said:


> Tree md,Where are the pics from that bad boy?
> We want to know how it worked out for ya.



Dude we have got like 4 inches of rain here in the past 48 hours. Heavy rain predicted for the rest of the week. I am just praying that I'll be able to do my little stump grinding job on Friday. Really sucks!

Anyway, I can't get in there until it dries out a little. No hurry, he is adamant about not wanting to drive in there while it is wet. I'll take some pics and post them as soon as the weather allows me to get in there.


----------



## 046 (Apr 29, 2009)

it's stormy season in Tulsa ... winds 35+ mph last few days... rained all day today. 

when it rains with the sun shinning... it's tornado weather.


----------



## tree md (Apr 29, 2009)

046 said:


> it's stormy season in Tulsa ... winds 35+ mph last few days... rained all day today.
> 
> when it rains with the sun shinning... it's tornado weather.



That's for sure. 

I would have given you the firewood on this one but it's staying there.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 29, 2009)

046 said:


> it's stormy season in Tulsa ... winds 35+ mph last few days... rained all day today.
> 
> when it rains with the sun shinning... it's tornado weather.



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh keep it down we don't want no mo tornaders.


----------



## ozzy42 (Apr 30, 2009)

tree md said:


> Dude we have got like 4 inches of rain here in the past 48 hours. Heavy rain predicted for the rest of the week. I am just praying that I'll be able to do my little stump grinding job on Friday. Really sucks!
> 
> Anyway, I can't get in there until it dries out a little. No hurry, he is adamant about not wanting to drive in there while it is wet. I'll take some pics and post them as soon as the weather allows me to get in there.



Send some of that rain my way.
Not a drop in 12 days.
Can't even wash my truck in the driveway,,,,,water police will get me.


----------



## Henry111 (May 4, 2009)

tree md said:


> Nothing high enough or big enough. I would like to try to fall the left half of the tree but it is at such a lean I would have to get a huge pull to do so and with that base I don't want to try to pull on it that hard. I'm not even sure that I could pull it over and would have to drop the right half first to do so. If I drop the right half and cant get enough on the left to pull it over I would be screwed because I would have nothing to rig off of safely. I think the best bet is to just lower off the right side and take it in small bites.



yeah :agree2: if you don't have a way to pull it safely, I have taken down a lot of those kinds. as long as your rope lets them run I see no problem. Be safe brother


----------



## tree md (Jun 6, 2009)

*Update on this tree*

Finally got the go ahead on this tree and will do it Monday. I went out and braced it up today with a 4 ton come along , logging chain and a ratchet strap. Didn't pull it together mind you, I just snugged it up to shore it up and help absorb any shock it might encounter while I rig off of it. Here is some pics. I'll take more Monday.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jun 6, 2009)

I hate to say it.. but take it down. Looking at the pictures again and again I seriously think if you don't do it now then you or somebody else will be back in a couple of years to do it. Save the owner money, and take it now. But be careful.


----------



## tree md (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh it's definitely coming down. That decision was made a couple of months ago. It has just been a question of money (or lack thereof). That's why I went out there to shore it up and reevaluate it. Wanted to take another look and get a game plan in my mind. It will be on the ground Monday. Kind of hate loosing this one. I have been working in it for about 5 years now. Have been in it 4 or 5 times. It was a gorgeous tree before the ice, fungus and insects got it. Kind of feels like I'm putting an old friend down.


----------



## squad143 (Jun 6, 2009)

If I'm concerned, I'll rig smaller pieces, cut & chuck what I can and fix the grass later. Like it has been said earlier, If it can withstand that much wind, it will most likely hold you and a little rigging. Still is a little uneasy being above a hole in a tree that you are in. (Worse if your rigging to the same tree). Good luck on Monday.


----------



## clearance (Jun 6, 2009)

treeseer said:


> Cabling the two trunks together permanently and doing a light pruning when you inspect it every 2 years is another idea; one that would yield far more income, while delivering steady benefits to the owner.



Good God.





I would pull over the left stem, all at once.


----------



## southsoundtree (Jun 6, 2009)

Seems like you will be able to do it fine. Pull test both sides before entering. Swing and drop. You've got it all worked out.


----------



## kamcbrayer (Jun 6, 2009)

How are you exactly administering a pull test on a tree?


----------



## Rftreeman (Jun 6, 2009)

clearance said:


> I would pull over the left stem, all at once.


:agree2: Notch it and watch........


----------



## tree md (Jun 6, 2009)

Can't do that. Septic system and leach field. I'd love to though.


----------



## Raymond (Jun 6, 2009)

Hammer time Monday huh?
Right On, you'll be fine.

Good Luck anyway but yeah you'll be fine.


----------



## southsoundtree (Jun 7, 2009)

*pull test on tree*



kamcbrayer said:


> How are you exactly administering a pull test on a tree?



Before I climb to a TIP that I have set remotely (i.e. that I have set with a throwline), I have a groundie and myself hang on the rope and bounce a bit, checking the TIP should hold my weight just fine, and at the same time check for any defects to move or creak. I'd pull test both sides before climbing or rigging off of them by this method.


----------



## tree md (Jun 7, 2009)

Raymond said:


> Hammer time Monday huh?
> Right On, you'll be fine.
> 
> Good Luck anyway but yeah you'll be fine.



There's my buddy. Been wondering where you been Ray Ray. 'preciate the vote of confidence.


----------



## Raymond (Jun 7, 2009)

tree md said:


> There's my buddy. Been wondering where you been Ray Ray. 'preciate the vote of confidence.


Thanks for asking. Actually I have been watching alot of YouTube videos, on learning to play the drums the last few days and practicing. 

I've always wanted to learn the drums and so does my 13 year old son. I picked up a nice set off Craigslist the other day. 

I emailed 6 different people asking if they could use some tree work for their drum set.
One guy bit. Took two and a half hours with my son and I to get this set.

And later today I'm heading to his dads to look at some other tree work.

Any drummers in the group? We'll take any help/pointers we can get.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 7, 2009)

Raymond said:


> Thanks for asking. Actually I have been watching alot of YouTube videos, on learning to play the drums the last few days and practicing.
> 
> I've always wanted to learn the drums and so does my 13 year old son. I picked up a nice set off Craigslist the other day.
> 
> ...



I could help you out, Ray. Haven't had my kit out in at least 2 years but I bet my chops are still there. Sling your boy and set over to upstate, NY and I'll show you a thing or two.


----------



## squad143 (Jun 8, 2009)

Did you get to this tree today? Hope all went well.


----------



## tree md (Jun 8, 2009)

Tree is down. I am uploading some pics now. I'll post as soon as I get them uploaded. I ended up blocking some big wood.


----------



## rngrchad (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm patiently awaiting pics. Enjoyable thread. Can't wait till you get the pics up.


----------



## tree md (Jun 8, 2009)

I eased into this job with a couple 500 pounders, give or take then put it to the test with about a 1500 pounder,tip tied and lowered with the block. Every piece of the left side was blocked down. Blocked and lowered a few off the right side to begin with just to take a little weight off that side before I blocked the big stuff off the left side. My last two blocks were in the 2500-3000 pound range. The two big pieces are pictured on the ground. A couple of true pucker situations today but all in all it went smooth.


----------



## tree md (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## tree md (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## rngrchad (Jun 8, 2009)

Nicely Done.


----------



## 046 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice job!


----------



## oldirty (Jun 8, 2009)

that thing was a tad bigger than i gave it credit for. good job treemd!

hows that saddle treating ya? i couldnt help but notice it looked like you hit the recline button on the lazyboy in a couple pics!!

thanks for sharing and good job on the tree.


----------



## tree md (Jun 9, 2009)

oldirty said:


> that thing was a tad bigger than i gave it credit for. good job treemd!
> 
> hows that saddle treating ya? i couldnt help but notice it looked like you hit the recline button on the lazyboy in a couple pics!!
> 
> thanks for sharing and good job on the tree.



LOL, I had them pics took just for you OD. I was gonna post them in my saddle thread and tell you how much I love that thing. Awesome saddle! Most comfortable I have ever worked in. Thanks for turning me on to that.

Thanks for the high five guys. Most of the stuff I do these days is just like going through the motions. Not trying to say that I am complacent or that I don't still enjoy it but most of it is pretty mundane (I've been at it awhile). This one would have been no big deal had it not been for the cavity. It's fun to do one that makes you pucker every now and then. Reminds me why I got into it and makes me feel alive.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jun 9, 2009)

Well done!! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## fishercat (Jun 9, 2009)

*which saddle is it?*



tree md said:


> LOL, I had them pics took just for you OD. I was gonna post them in my saddle thread and tell you how much I love that thing. Awesome saddle! Most comfortable I have ever worked in. Thanks for turning me on to that.
> 
> Thanks for the high five guys. Most of the stuff I do these days is just like going through the motions. Not trying to say that I am complacent or that I don't still enjoy it but most of it is pretty mundane (I've been at it awhile). This one would have been no big deal had it not been for the cavity. It's fun to do one that makes you pucker every now and then. Reminds me why I got into it and makes me feel alive.



i'm in the market for a new one.i ordered a Butterfly 2 yesterday but i can always change my mind or start a collection like OD.no one stocks anything around here.especially not in my size.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 9, 2009)

tree md said:


> LOL, I had them pics took just for you OD. I was gonna post them in my saddle thread and tell you how much I love that thing. Awesome saddle! Most comfortable I have ever worked in. Thanks for turning me on to that.
> 
> Thanks for the high five guys. Most of the stuff I do these days is just like going through the motions. Not trying to say that I am complacent or that I don't still enjoy it but most of it is pretty mundane (I've been at it awhile). This one would have been no big deal had it not been for the cavity. It's fun to do one that makes you pucker every now and then. Reminds me why I got into it and makes me feel alive.



Pucker never done that lol I just kiss em like I am Good job I never figuerd you as a peltor man just go to show many would not believe me to wear a cowboy hard hat either lol.


----------



## southsoundtree (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice work. 

Much bigger that it originally looked.

Seems like your groundie doesn't have a hardhat.?


----------



## Rftreeman (Jun 9, 2009)

Looked like fun, good work.

You need a porta wrap and is that man picking his nose?


----------



## tree md (Jun 9, 2009)

No my Groundman is not wearing a hardhat. I have advised him to do so and there is one on the job for him but I don't repeat myself. He is about 12 years older than me and has survived 2 trips to Iraq and one to Afghanistan, is a retired Platoon Sargent (Army Airborne), a widower single dad and I figure if he has survived all of that he can decide on his own when to put his hardhat on.

I do need a port-a-wrap but to tell the truth, I would need to work on the ground and learn how to use it and be able to teach my guys how to use it. As I am always the one in the tree it is difficult to be able to show guys what to do on the ground. Besides, I wouldn't want to be learning how to use a porty on this job. I'll stick with what I know.

Thanks again for the kind words.

Edit

Oh yeah, and my groundman was picking his nose. Had to get a shot of that!


----------



## tree md (Jun 9, 2009)

fishercat said:


> i'm in the market for a new one.i ordered a Butterfly 2 yesterday but i can always change my mind or start a collection like OD.no one stocks anything around here.especially not in my size.



Missed your question at first Fishercat. It is a Petzl Mini Boss. They no longer make them anymore but you can still buy them on clearance at Wespur for a good price and a couple other places still have them. That saddle rocks. Nicest, most comfortable I have climbed in. Oldirty told me about it. You can read about it here:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=99300


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

Good size tree. Nice work, man. Quick question. Why did you lower those pieces so large? I thick I'd have taken them smaller to ease the pucker factor. But that's me, I'm sure you had a good reason. Just curious.


----------



## squad143 (Jun 9, 2009)

Good job, nicely done.

Get yourself a port-a-wrap and start practicing on the easier jobs and you'll appreciate it on the big ones. More control and less wear on your ropes.


----------



## oldirty (Jun 9, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> Good size tree. Nice work, man. Quick question. Why did you lower those pieces so large? I thick I'd have taken them smaller to ease the pucker factor. But that's me, I'm sure you had a good reason. Just curious.



let er run man and dont touch the brakes till she about on the ground. they arent paying to have holes punched in the lawn. lol.

seriously though, if there are no obstacles underneath ya the tree and the climber shouldnt feel a thing. mr no hardhat must have a good relationship with that rope. i like it.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

oldirty said:


> they arent paying to have holes punched in the lawn. lol.



That's what stump mulch is for, lol. I rope huge wood all the time and love it. That's my glory, right there. I just try to avoid doing it in rotten trees, that's all.


----------



## tree md (Jun 9, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> Good size tree. Nice work, man. Quick question. Why did you lower those pieces so large? I thick I'd have taken them smaller to ease the pucker factor. But that's me, I'm sure you had a good reason. Just curious.



I tip tied almost everything out of this tree. All the biggest stuff anyway. After I had gotten most of the weight out of the tree and saw how stable it was I felt confident in lowering the big pieces, They were tip tied and allowed to run so there wasn't much shock involved. The bigger pieces weren't where the pucker factor came in. It was the first heavy limbs that I lowered that made me pucker (especially the first one). I had sounded out the tree as well as braced it but you never really know until you pump your nuts up to make that first cut. After the first couple of big ones I felt very confident.

A porty is on the list of things to get. It's not like I haven't worked with them before, I worked with a guy last year with a porty and a GRCS so I pretty much know how to work one. It's just taking the time to teach my groundies how to use one.

My rope hand is very intuitive with the ropes, knows about dynamic forces and knows not to shock anything if at all possible. He spent a career jumping out of airplanes and rapping out of helicopters so he is very knowledgeable of ropes and knots. He is an excellent rope man and I can trust him with my life.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

Got it.


----------



## Raymond (Jun 10, 2009)

They do always seem bigger the day of doing the job.
I keep that in mind when I bid'em and remind the customer of this.

Ya did good Bro-Bro. Told ya you'd be fine.


----------



## Raymond (Jun 10, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> I could help you out, Ray. Haven't had my kit out in at least 2 years but I bet my chops are still there. Sling your boy and set over to upstate, NY and I'll show you a thing or two.


Funny you should mention Up State New York. A friend of a good (musician) friend from Up State New York was down here a couple weeks ago.

He is a drummer and a damn good one at that and very cool dude.
He was only in town for 4 days but wanted to go look at drum sets while he was here.
He said the prices were so much better than back home, he bought two complete sets. 
Had one set sent back home, stayed for four days drinkin' and playin', leaving the one set here, at my other musician buddies place.

With my buddy Mikey Gone Bad having a set now and me having a set, I'm gonna get this!


----------



## ozzy42 (Jun 10, 2009)

tree md said:


> No my Groundman is not wearing a hardhat. I have advised him to do so and there is one on the job for him but I don't repeat myself. He is about 12 years older than me and has survived 2 trips to Iraq and one to Afghanistan, is a retired Platoon Sargent (Army Airborne), a widower single dad and I figure if he has survived all of that he can decide on his own when to put his hardhat on.
> 
> I do need a port-a-wrap but to tell the truth, I would need to work on the ground and learn how to use it and be able to teach my guys how to use it. As I am always the one in the tree it is difficult to be able to show guys what to do on the ground. Besides, I wouldn't want to be learning how to use a porty on this job. I'll stick with what I know.
> 
> ...



Nice job,and :agree2:with you on the portawrap,looks like it could be usefull,but not indespensible.I would like to try using somebody elses sometime.LOL.Of coarse, Im just an old tree climber,kind of set in my ways.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 10, 2009)

ozzy42 said:


> Nice job,and :agree2:with you on the portawrap,looks like it could be usefull,but not indespensible.I would like to try using somebody elses sometime.LOL.Of coarse, Im just an old tree climber,kind of set in my ways.



I am old school but hey pard they had porty's back then too! I never had the dough then but got me one now and don't have to pull the tail of the rope all day. It speeds up ground duties and has a more consistent friction is easy to use well worth its cost. I don't use the over priced grcs but I have a place for a bollard on my winch if I can find the spool. I would recommend the porty it is standard equipment imo. The ropes are designed to run over a friction device so the cost of the porty is offset by the preservation of my ropes.


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Jun 10, 2009)

Raymond said:


> Thanks for asking. Actually I have been watching alot of YouTube videos, on learning to play the drums the last few days and practicing.
> 
> I've always wanted to learn the drums and so does my 13 year old son. I picked up a nice set off Craigslist the other day.
> 
> ...



yeh... I used to play a bit... Black Metal and Death Metal mostly, some light jazz and open mic and stuff like that too...

check it out and let me know what you think... got more vids on youtube too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_M1UFDRwZg

T


----------



## Raymond (Jun 11, 2009)

BlackenedTimber said:


> yeh... I used to play a bit... Black Metal and Death Metal mostly, some light jazz and open mic and stuff like that too...
> 
> check it out and let me know what you think... got more vids on youtube too.
> 
> ...


 Well I'll damn, you beat them drum like you've done that before. 
I'm still doing the 1..and 2..and 3..and 4. I try and go fast...it ain't good.


----------



## tree md (Jun 11, 2009)

Raymond said:


> Well I'll damn, you beat them drum like you've done that before.
> I'm still doing the 1..and 2..and 3..and 4. I try and go fast...it ain't good.



What's that, Hawaiian music. He's banging on those bongos like a chimpanzee. Awe that ain't workin', that's the way you do it, getcho money for nuthin, getcho chicks for free.


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey Ray,

check out:

http://www.vicfirth.com/education/index.html

Vic Firth has a huge selection of free educational videos on thier website. Should help you get your chops up. They also make one hell of an awesome drumstick (5AN for me). Oh, and PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE.

Thanks for the compliment,

T


----------

